

Helpful article on consulting? - omarish

I remember coming across a really helpful guide to starting a consulting business here. Except I read it while my friend was driving and didn't save the link. Could someone point me to the article? Thanks.
======
satyajit
<http://www.unixwiz.net/techtips/be-consultant.html> Might be this one.

~~~
omarish
Perfect. Thanks!

------
satyajit
Actually, I have loved Firefox awesome-bar ... I remember reading the article,
so just typing word 'consult' into the bar got me the URL! Though it may be
hard to find - if you went to too many articles with 'consult' in its title.

